
Show HN: {Mail~Trail} - rog211
Mail~Trail is email compliance and search for your web-application. Sendgrid and others only allow you to each back a short period of time, but if you have a compliance requirement or need to confirm that an email was sent you are out of luck. We have been using this internally for a few months, but just launched for public use and feedback. Our goal is to see if other folks can use this service for their own use or if we are the only ones we found this to be a problem. Please sign up, it&#x27;s free for now and let me know your thoughts.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mailtrailapp.com
======
smt88
There is no universe where I'd route my customer messaging through an app that
doesn't have a published privacy policy, company name, and links to founders'
LinkedIn profiles.

For most of us, our customers' names and email addresses are at the very least
business secrets, but they might also be sensitive PII.

It also wouldn't hurt to tell us what hosting you use. If you're storing these
things in, say, Russia, then most of us wouldn't be interested. Some would
refuse to use the service if you're in the US and they're in the EU.

Why not give us zero-knowledge storage with end-to-end encryption? But while
we're thinking about that, why wouldn't we just encrypt and store our emails
in our own databases?

This seems like a service that saves a decent dev team about an hour of work
building an outgoing email log.

~~~
rog211
Thx @smt88. You're absolutely right regarding privacy etc. As far as saving a
decent dev a minimal amount of time, that is certainly something I am trying
to gauge interest on. The benefit here is beyond search and archiving, you
could easily invite other folks in your org to have certain rights to find
sent emails. My thoughts are that services like papertrail that exist, but
could easily be handled internally.

------
rog211
Clickable: [https://www.mailtrailapp.com](https://www.mailtrailapp.com)

------
mtmail
That's a good idea and I'd market the compliance angle. So far with postmark
we never had to look further back than 30 days. Since all email gets saved in
your databases you'll need a strong privacy policy, too. We're bound to GDPR
for example and would need to list mailtrail as data processor.

~~~
rog211
Thanks, @mtmail, absolutely, I fell flat as mentioned about as it relates to
detailing security of the information and privacy. If there is an interest in
this service that is something I will certainly need to explain better.
Thanks.

